# Sticky  Getting Drugs with a foreign Prescription



## javlin

Have just returned from Norway with our prescription.  Now having problems trying to get drugs.  Need to have it re-written by a registered UK GP.  Mine is reluctant to do this.  Does anyone know where we can purchase drugs with a foreign private prescription or is there another way around this??

Javlin


----------



## roze

This is a frequent problem with and for abroadies as it is not permitted in the UK to allow overseas prescriptions. In a way this is good practice however not if it means people resort to other means which may put them at risk. I have never been entirely sure whether this is a safety thing or due to revenue.

One way is to see if a private UK consultant can work in partnership with your overseas clinic and prescribe your meds here. I did find this hard to arrange however due to liability issues.

There is a pharmacy in Italy- Farmacia Cerati - which I have used extensively which works closely with a lot of European fertility clinics and can send meds by post if they have a proper prescription by that clinic. They provide a very good service, and safe as everything has to properly prescribed and verified by a Dr - they seem to know who is who in which clinic- so its not the same as buying meds just off the internet which I think is foolish as you just have no control over the quality. This way everything is done to EU standards. www.farmacia.cerati.it. ( I think this is right- if not just Google it).

It may be possible for your Norway clinic to send them by post? Otherwise it may need a return trip to get them there. It may also be possible to get the meds in another European country, ie France, which may be easier to get to but I could be wrong.

When being treated in Kiev I bought all my meds there and then.

best of luck,

roze xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## javlin

Thanks for your reply Roze.

I think this is turning into a nightmare and we havent even got to the starting treatment stage. We need the drugs by next Tuesday and there's no way we can go to Norway by then to collect (or France). I can't believe no one told us about this earlier, especially the doctor in Norway who gave us the prescription - surely he would have come across this before.

Javlin


----------



## brownowl23

JAvlin

Try this place

International 
Pharmacy
Organisation
85 Station Road, Edgware, Middlesex HA8 7JH, UK
Tel : +44 208 381 1911 
Fax : +44 208 952 2063 
E-mail: [email protected]

Chris

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## javlin

Thanks Brownlow - will try them.

Javlin


----------



## tattyt™

Hi Javlin,

The contact details for the Italian Pharmacy are:

Monica Manzone
PR Manager Farmacia Cerati
tel ++39 0141 982653
fax ++39 0141 982653
[email protected] 
www.farmaciacerati.it

They are very quick to respond and may be able to arrange a quick courier service.

Tattyt

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## javlin

Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm looking into them. This sure is a learning process!!!

javlin


----------



## orla w

Did you have  any joy getting your prescription filled?  Hope so


----------



## langue

A pharmacy I called said that they would not post the drugs because they should be kept at the right temperature. Is it really an issue?


----------



## tattyt™

Depends which drugs, Pregnyl definitely needs to be kept at the right temp.


----------



## elisahack

Hi Javlin

Have you had any success in obtaining the relevant fertility drugs with the prescription  , I too am experiencing the same problem, totally deflated by it, local GP could not help, red tape and all that?

Regards Elisa


----------



## roze

I still think you should have a chat with Farmacia Cerati to discuss the practicalities and heat sensitivities of meds.  If you can arrange next day courier delivery then the risks of problems re temperature are reduced, also bearing in mind that most packages will be travelling in the hold of the plane which will be cold.  There may be provision for storage at the correct temperature.

best of luck, this is not an easy one,

roze  xxx


----------



## cb64

Hi Roze

What about seeing a private GP in your area? 

best wishes
cb64


----------



## langue

Sorry, a silly question again. Do pharmacies send you syringes etc when you buy the drugs? And if not where do I get them from?


----------



## roze

We had to buy the syringes and needles from ISIDA but even then I came home with the wrong ones for progesterone in oil injections ( needles too short and narrow) so I bought some from my local pharmacy.  

Not every pharmacy will do this however but you can also buy them from medical supply companies on line. Best to find out exactly what you need for each type of medication. PIO needs a thicker needle as it is an oily substance, for instance.

best of luck


roze


----------



## brownowl23

Langue

There is a pharmacy called John BEll and Cryden in Wigmore Street, London (just behind jon Lewis's. They sell all syringes and needles and thats where I got mine from. They are quite cheap, compared to my clinic in South africa.

Chris


----------



## langue

Oh, great. Thanks for the suggestions, roze & brownow123.


----------



## javlin

Hi Elishahack and everyone who responded to my SOS,

Sorry I haven't been online for a while but I just wanted to let everyone know that I got the prescription filled by the company recommended by Brownow123 at the top of this thread. They were very friendly, prompt and efficient and I would thoroughly recommend them to everyone.  So Elishahack - don't panic, I know its a rotten situation to be in, but this company can have you sorted within a day.

We got our needles etc from our clinic in Norway, but if you don't have them, this company can put you in touch with another company who can supply them also.  

Thanks once more to everyone who responded to my SOS (especially Brownow)- we were starting to panic. I still can't believe that these foreign clinics will send you home with a prescription which you can't use at home without telling you!

Regards
Javlin


----------



## elisahack

Hi Javlin  

So glad you got sorted  , it just feels like another hurdle at the time does'nt it, I had visions of having to travel back to Norway, which I just could not have done.  The same happened to me like I said, came home from Norway with the prescription, I was assured there would not be a problem but I was a little unsure at the time, knowing what its like in England.  Where is this Brownow, and will they transfer your Foreign prescription into a English one, and how much are you looking at, and where did you end up ordering your medication from.  Thanks for your reply Javlin, much appreciated, I like yourself was really disheartened at the time, and felt this was yet another mountain  .

All the best Elisa x


----------



## langue

At the moment I am trying to figure out which dosage to buy. I will need Puregon for this cycle in 150 IU. Well, the pharmacy does not have half doses so does it mean I will have to draw   a half from another ampule? Or there is an option of a pen but in much bigger dosage (600, 900). It presumably means I can choose how much to inject? The pharmacy hasn't sent a quote yet for Decapeptyl. Should I go for a pen or a smaller dosage?


----------



## javlin

Hi Elishahack

Brownow123 is a user on here. I used the pharmacy he/she suggested in the fourth post on this thread.

Regards
Javlin


----------



## brownowl23

Javlin - No problems we are al here to help each toher out with our problems

Elishahack - if you have any questions regarding Ali's chemist in Shadwell. JUst IM me and i'll answer them. The international Pharmacy are very good and will get stuff to you in a hurry if required.

Chris


----------



## elisahack

Many many thanks Javlin and Brownow123 so thankful to you both what a help you have been, lovely to know there is that support network there.  

Rang the International company who said it was not a problem, they would accept the prescription, found them very helpful, thanks Guys, I feel so much better now  .

All the very very best to us all, Bless you

Elisahack x


----------



## kitykat

Can I ask something too. I know I can put all my drugs and stuff in the checked in baggage, but will I need a doctors letter to say why I am travelling with needles, sharp box syringes etc?

Katherine


----------



## langue

kitykat said:


> Can I ask something too. I know I can put all my drugs and stuff in the checked in baggage, but will I need a doctors letter to say why I am travelling with needles, sharp box syringes etc?
> 
> Katherine


I haven't had a chance to check it myself but one of the abroadies travelling from Kiev had a letter from her doctor. I think the main purpose of it would be to explain that you are not importing drugs to sell but for personal use. They haven't asked her for it though. If I will have to do it I will also take a copy of the original prescription.

Good luck,
langue


----------



## roze

I asked for the letter just in case I was stopped and baggage searched at either Kiev or Gatwick, particularly Kiev when I could not speak the language.  Just me being cautious especially as I was travelling back on my own and did not want any hassle following the ET.!


roze  xx


----------



## keeks

Hi all, 

Am having IVIG in Barbados in Sept.  My nurse has just e-mailed and asked me to bring my 1st dose with me as they can't get any on the island til Oct. 

This should be fine as I usually get my drugs from Howard at the international pharmacy but he has told me he can get it but only for over £1000 a shot which is really expensive.

He advised me to shop around, which I have and I can get it cheaper but not without a U.K. script. 

Do any of you know GP's who are sympathetic to Fertility issues as mine refuses point blank to write a prescription for me.  

Keeks xxx


----------



## crusoe

Keeks

I see that you have had treatment in the past at Bourn Hall. Have you tried them for your prescription? I have also had treatment with them in the past and they have since helped me out with scans, blood tests and I think once with a prescription while I have been having treatment in Spain.

Just a thought

Good luck 
Crusoe

x


----------



## keeks

Crusoe,

Thanks for that.   I didn't even know that that would be an option.

Will give them a call immediately and let you know. 

Keeks xxx


----------



## keeks

Hi,

What a shame.  

I spoke to Bourn Hall and they said they are only licensed to write scripts out for patients they are currently treating.

When I told them it was for IVIG they said I wouldn't get that in the UK anyway.  Luckily I know I can so back to the drawing board.

Thanks anyway Crusoe - it was worth a try. 

My nurse is on the case in Barbados so maybe she can turn something up.

Keeks xxx


----------



## safarigirl

you can get stuff via the italian pharmacy which takes other scripts (e.g. from other countries) - very competitive prices (sorry dont have their info at hand, but do a search as this has been written about, they are very efficient and will turn the drugs around in 24-48 hrs)
look at the ivf thread there is a thread that looks at where to get drugs and has good listings of places that you might find helpful
lots of luck with your upcoming treatment


----------



## keeks

Many Thanks.   

On to it now!!!

Keeks xxx


----------



## fringegirl

Keeks - see below details for Italian pharmacy. Can strongly recommend them as just had to order some drugs as had run out and was frantic ordered yesterday and they arrive tomorrow. Give them a ring as Monica speaks very good English and is very nice.

Monica Manzone
PR Manager
Farmacia Cerati
[email protected]

tel ++39 0141 982653

fax ++39 0141 982653


----------



## keeks

Fringegirl,

You are a star.  I have been trawling through all the old threads to try to find the contact details.

Will give them a call tomorrow as its probably a bit late now and I will let you know the outcome.  

Keeks xxx


----------



## fringegirl

Keeks

No problem - I saved the details as I was like you and had to trawl through all old threads last time to find them!! good luck with your order. XX


----------



## coconutkym

keeks, dr paul armstong at portland hopital london will prescribe IVIG i understand, i saw him a month ago and he would have let me have it, i am sure but trying steroids 1st, he consults twice a week at portland which is 10 mins form eustion station on foot, 1 clinic is fri afternons, i got an appt at 1 weeks notice. maybe email him first to see if he can help?he has lots of pg women at the clincs so be aware of that,. 1st consult was £170


----------



## keeks

oooh thanks coco, thats intersting.

Good news is my nurse in Barbados has managed to locate some IVIG in trinidad for me so it will be there for me before ET and only costs £750.

However, should I get a BFP   Fingers crossed then I will need to start the old hunt again so that Dr sounds like a good place to start.

You have all been a great help girls, don't know what I would do without you all.

Fringegirl - I rang monica and she was really helpful but they did not have enough IVIG and also the type they had needs to be stored at a constant temp so they won't courier it as couriers cannot garuntee temps.  I will def be ringing her for quotes for any other drugs I need though. Ta a million. 

Keeks xxx


----------



## coconutkym

keeks glad u are sorted, best of luck

coco


----------



## Sofia26

keeks,

another place you could try is 
[email protected]
Tel: 01923 233 466
Fax: 01923 233 113

they have always been very helpful for me


----------



## Frazzle

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping someone here can point me in the right direction as I'm a wee bit confused...

I had a cycle of DE IVF cancelled at the last minute last month, as our donor stopped responding a couple of days before EC. We have now been matched again and I am due to start DR on 12th December. However, I have obviously used up most of the drugs that I had for the cycle, so need to get some more. My clinic have recommended a pharmacy in Italy, but they don't do exactly the same drugs as the ones that I had on the cycle last time (and on my previous cycles). They have told me that the equivalent drugs are ok, but I need to take them 3 times a day rather than twice, and I would rather just use the same as I had before if possible, as I still have some left but don't want to mix and match, and also, I know exactly where I stand with the drugs I was on last time...

My prescription is for the Synarel nasal spray and Estradot patches - do any of you know of anywhere I can get them from with a Spanish prescription? I know that I can't get them in the UK, and probably need to get them shipped from Italy, but I only know of the one place (http://www.farmaciacerati.it/) so was wondering if anyone knows of anywhere else?

Many thanks,
Frazzle
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Frazzle

Your options are to go via italian pharmacy, or of course see if your gp will write you a prescription so that you can buy the drugs in the Uk, they might do this if you show them your spanish prescription  (some will do this, some wont)  
Or another idea - could you not ask your clinic to send you the drugs via courier?
I'm not sure when you need the drugs but you could also ask if an abroadie is going over to spain, your clinic and picks up the drugs for you (I have done this for an abroadie in conjunction with the clinic who filled out their prescription for them, and i brought it back)
There is a very good thread on the general ivf thread that looks at ways of buying drugs and you might get some ideas from there.
I think some of the clinics in london that deal with ivf patients might do this for you, but it will be a bit of phoning and finding out.  (although you might find them quite pricey)
Sorry i cant be of more help, but wishing you lots of luck with your upcoming cycle.


----------



## Dita

girls, does anyone out there know where I can use my prescription? Its a forgeign one, was sent to me in the post from Norway


----------



## safarigirl

Dita - you will need to get your gp to fill it out for you locally - they wont except a foreign prescription in the uk

you other alternatives are to order the drugs from the italian pharmacy (do a search and the details will come up)

or ask your clinic to send you the drugs ...

Hope this helps


----------



## freckles2

Dita
I used the italian pharmacy www.farmaciacerati.it The lady was very helpful and I received quick replies to all my queries! The cost was also the cheapest I found. They accept foreign prescriptions, they need the original eventually but are happy to do the order from a scanned/faxed copy. 
Hope this helps
frang

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## babycat

Hi

I only have 1 day left of my prognova and I have been emailed a prescription.

Does anyone know if a normal boots chemist will do this for me or do I have to contact someone else?

Many thanks for your help

xxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

The only way I know of getting your prescription if you have been treated abroad is through the Italian pharmacy unless your gp will prescribe them for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130431.0

Helen
x


----------



## mini-me

I agree with Helen, use the Italian pharmacy.  I have just received a package from them today.  You can get next day delivery or 4 days delivery at a lesser charge.  If you do use them, please note Monica is on holiday at the moment and although I could email them, when they tried to email me back with the confirmation details it kept being returned to them.  I received emails from other people, so maybe it's a problem their end.  They did contact me by phone.  I have used them several times and service has always been good.

I have heard, but don't know for sure, that foreign prescriptions aren't easily accepted here - I could be wrong though.

mini-me 
xxx


----------



## Izzy x

My GP prescribes them. This is probably because it is HRT which is what i would be on anyway due to the prem meno. 

Once i have the prescription, i can collect them from boots or any other chemist. 

If you need some really quickly, could you go and ask your GP and explain the situation?

Izzy x


----------



## babycat

Hi Izzy, Mini me and Helen

Thank you so much for your help.  I am going to go to the doctors tomorrow and explain the situation.  I have enough tablets to last until Wednesday lunch which gives me time to organise a deliver.  

As I am on 9 a day they just seemed to disappear overnight!


----------



## babycat

Just to let you know that my doctor was really happy to prescribe the prognyova.

xxxxx


----------



## Izzy x

Thats really good news. Should save you quite a bit of money and effort, especially considering your dose! 

Izzy x


----------



## babycat

Yes, he wasnt happy with the dose and warned me it was a lot and also said there was a risk of breast cancer.  I dont think the risk is huge when using the drugs for a month or so but he also mentioned that blood clots were a risk too.  Hope the baby aspirin stops that happening!

What a polava...Hope you are feeling well and happy with your journey!!!!


----------



## Nics01

Hi There 

I am hopefully going to start my first private ICSI cycles in Barbados in Jan/Feb.  Could anybody give me a rough idea how much the prescription charges cost in the uk.  I'll be on 7 amps Menopur a day this time (yikes).  Thanks a lot

Nic xx


----------



## ophelia

Hi there,

Are you paying for the drugs yourself? I'm about to have TX abroad soon too and I'm paying for the drugs myself so and I had the Swedish clinic to fax me the prescriptions needed. Then I took them to my GP who wrote them out in an English prescription which didn't cost me anything. I then sent them to the pharmacy (fazeley's) today and they are sending them to me on Monday next week.

I found Fazeley's to be the cheapest for my drugs. They are 12.20 pounds per 75iu Menopur.

Good luck!!
Love/Ophelia


----------



## Nics01

Thanks ophelia that is a help, is 75iu a box of 5?  I cant remember the strength of Menopur.  xxx  Where are you up to in your Tx at the mo? xx


----------



## ophelia

Hi there,

Each vial of Menopur is 75iu so in a box of 5 you´ll have to times it by 12.20 x 5. I found Fazeley´s the cheapest for Menopur. I´m on 150iu Menopur a day which is 2 vials and also on 300iu Puregon.

Do you know what drugs and protocol you will be on?

I´m in Sweden just now having my TX and I´m on day 3 of stimms. First scan is on Friday.
What about you, when are you starting?


----------



## Nics01

OMG Ophelia are you serious I'll be on about 7-8 amps a day as I'm a poor responder. I'm usually on the long protocol so I'll be on burseralin as well   My god thats going to be well over £1000 for drugs alone I had no idea.  I've also got to go on the pill for a month before hand.  How can anybody justify charging £12.5 for a bloody vial of powder

I've sent all my notes but I've not had my first phone consultation yet, its in about two weeks and hopefully I'll be going for tx in Jan.  Hope your doing okay in Sweden have you been there before?  What made you choose that clinic?  There are so many abroad i had no Idea where to start.

Nics xx


----------



## Hollybags

The price of branded drugs varies massively dependending on the country you're in (market forces, etc etc) so it'd be worth contacting a local pharmacy in Barbados and getting them to quote you too. Some things are much cheaper there, especially if they're maufactured in the US.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ophelia

Hi there,

As Hollybags says, you´d be wise to shop around and check the prices over in Barbados. The drugs are so blooming expensive so anything you´ll manage to save will be a bonus. 

I´ve bought drugs for 10 days worth of stimms (I´m on the short protocol) and at 300iu Puregon plus 150iu Menopur a day, 7 Cetrotide injections and 1 Ovitrelle trigger shot I ended up paying almost 1500 pounds and than need to add my progesterone support (crinone gel) on top of that. If I do end up stimming for longer than 10 days I will have to get more drugs.

I´m originally from Sweden and after having had 4 TX in Aberdeen and 4 TX at Jinemed in Turkey I decided to try Sweden as have heard lots of good stuff about the clinics over there. They have really high success rates, even though they mainly put back the 1 embie. I´ve been told I can have 2 put back and 2 of my Swedish friends had 2 each put back and both now have twins.

I bought my drugs in the UK and the clinic in Sweden charges 29000 Swedish crowns for the IVF/ICSI and 600 crowns for the phone consultation. The crown is about 12 crowns to the pound at the moment so it´ll work out at roughly, just under, 2500 pounds for the TX and consultation.

I´m a poor responder as well and the good thing about the clinic over here is that if you´re unlucky and have to cancel before EC you only pay 250 pounds for the TX. If you have EC but fail to get any embies put back you only pay 500 pounds. So at least you don´t have to pay a fortune if things go pearshaped.

You can also store any frozen embies there for free for 5 years and a FET would set you back about 800 pounds.
I´m staying with my brother here in Gothenburg so are saving on hotel costs.

What made you decide on Barbados? Good luck in finding some cheap drugs.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## shellspain

Nics01,
I hope you find a cheaper solution for your meds. I live in Spain and had to pay private for my meds for my IVF cycle and they came to 2,600 euros in total so you have my complete sympathy.

Didnt help when I needed a day or so extra stimming and didnt have enough Orgalutran and had to buy a whole box for 1 days worth....almost 200 euros...I was so panicking cos i just didnt have the extra money but my loca pharmacist is a star and told me to take them and pay him the following week. Cant imagine my chemist in the UK offering the same service!

wish you lots of luck

x


----------



## Hollybags

shellspain said:


> Nics01,
> I hope you find a cheaper solution for your meds. I live in Spain and had to pay private for my meds for my IVF cycle and they came to 2,600 euros in total so you have my complete sympathy.
> 
> Didnt help when I needed a day or so extra stimming and didnt have enough Orgalutran and had to buy a whole box for 1 days worth....almost 200 euros...I was so panicking cos i just didnt have the extra money but my loca pharmacist is a star and told me to take them and pay him the following week. Cant imagine my chemist in the UK offering the same service!
> 
> wish you lots of luck
> 
> x


In the UK, the pharmacist can dispense exactly what's on the prescription, and therefore exactly what you need, even if it's one tablet and it'd all be covered by the prescription charge! Having to buy a whole Original Pack is a real downside to Spanish dispensing.


----------



## Nics01

Hi Girls 

Thanks for your help, I've e-mailed the clinic to see if would be cheaper getting the drugs there so just awaiting reply, i've also asked what their cancelled treatment refund/charges are, so great tip Ophelia.

We sort of stumbled across the Barbados Cinic at a fertility conference and it just seemed right, we're making a holiday out of as well as we haven't had a decent one for a few years. We're really looking forward to it. 

My goodness Sweden sounds fantastic and great prices. It must be nice staying with your Brother hope he's looking after you   

This is our first self funded cycle so all the extra charges are a bit of a shock, I've still got to find somewhere to do a reasonably priced base line scan Doh!  We haven't booked our flights or accomodation yet so god help us ha ha!!!  I'm sure i've read that Tesco's on-line pharmacy was also quite cheap?  Good luck everyone 

Nics xx


----------



## shellspain

Never realised they did that in the UK! If i need to buy anymore I think ill look at other ways of buying the meds (maybe the italian pharmacy or get them from the UK to start). I only had about 3 weeks notice before I started that cycle so didnt have time to get my head round the best way to buy the meds!

thanks hollybags!

x


----------



## vivienss

Has anyone every used Fertility2u website to get your IVF drugs. I'm having trouble getting a spanish prescription in the UK they seems willing to supply to drugs I need on the prescription I have but don't know how reputle they are.


----------



## jo1

Yes I have always found them really helpful and reliable.


----------



## Ruth

Absolutely fine to use, have used them lots of times.

Ruth


----------



## DreamTeam

Hi 
We are finally getting closer to making decisions about where we would like to have treatment, but what is not clear is where to get the drugs from. We spoke to a clinic in spain who said they would provide a spanish prescription which would work in any pharmacy in spain (obviously) but can give no idea of costs. Do the costs vary a lot in spain is it worth shopping around there? 

She also said we could take our prescription to our UK GP who would then convert it for us, but as we still haven't had our nhs go we would like to have this option open to us rather than losing our out on that too. So is there a way (private pharmacies??) using a spanish prescription to buy the drugs in the UK?

Many thanks for your help

Snowbelle


----------



## Ruth

Sorry I have only just seen this but there are certain pharmacies in the UK that will accept foreign prescriptions so no need to go through your GP. I know that ladies who have treatment through me I automatically get meds sorted for them in UK and prices are about the same as abroad.

Ruth


----------



## BerryChelt74

Hi,

I had a prescription from cyprus and my gp wouldn't help so try these guys.

http://www.fertility2u.com/

you should be able to get your fertility clinic to fax over the prescription and then you pay £25 for the resident dr at the pharmacy to rewrite it.

They can also send it out using special packaging that will keep it at the right temp.

if you search there will be threads on here that give the other uk pharmacies that can help, but you will end up paying to get the dr over here to rewtite it.

Hope this helps.

Laura

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

